# New puppy..



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well here's the reason I never got my sorority.. my dad bought me a puppy before leaving for cuba. We picked her up the day after they returned. I would have felt bad buying a fish tank right after that, and I had to buy puppy stuff anyways. Honestly, she wasn't even my idea, I didn't want her and I'm stuck with all the work -__- she better grow on me lol. anyways.. this is Mocha the dobermann:


















what you doing there? xDD
She's been really good though, besides when she's hyper with our other dog, at 6am and 11pm xD
Anyways, hopefully I'll have a job soon, and sorority is next on my list for pets


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she is pretty, i'll trade you my dog  lol am kidding


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, she's okay  she has this OCD thing, I guess. She suckles on her stuffed animals. I researched and she'll prolly do it her whole life.. apparently it's common with working breeds, especially dobermanns, and particularly sweet natured dogs. It's kind of cute except the stuffed animals get all slobbery and gross.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol aww, shes soooo cute! Interesting to see a doberman without docked/shaped ears! I dont think I've ever seen that.

Question, why would your dad buy you a puppy if you didnt want one? xD


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg I love dobermans! she is so cute!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Lol aww, shes soooo cute! Interesting to see a doberman without docked/shaped ears! I dont think I've ever seen that.
> 
> Question, why would your dad buy you a puppy if you didnt want one? xD


We wanted to get her ears docked, but she was already 11weeks when we got her, which is too old and there's a risk of it being messed up, so we chose not to 
I wanted a hamster or more fish, something that stays in a cage/tank instead of running around the house like crazy lol, but my dad wanted some "he can enjoy too". Thing is he's not one to do any work for the dogs..


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

None of my Dobies ever had docked ears - I'm pretty sure it's illegal here as an inhumane practice, or maybe it's just not in fashion - and I think they're much nicer left natural, anyway. 

Your little girl is just beautiful! Maybe you & your dad can walk the dogs together? I found family dog-walking a great bonding experience for all of us.

Your pup's made me miss having dogs!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

You got the better deal for sure. I would take a Doberman Puppy over fish any day of the week. I had one years ago that I still miss so much. Giver your girl a big smooch for me. :-D


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

:shock: I wish my parents would get me a dog! Haha I already have 2, but I would love to have 1 of every breed if I could.

Dogs are my passion. She is so cute! :-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

She's so beautiful! That second picture made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It was way better at first, her head was just completely under the sofa and she was sleeping, but the stupid camera wouldn't take a photo and kept just flashing and it woke her up. xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aus said:


> None of my Dobies ever had docked ears - I'm pretty sure it's illegal here as an inhumane practice, or maybe it's just not in fashion - and I think they're much nicer left natural, anyway.
> 
> Your little girl is just beautiful! Maybe you & your dad can walk the dogs together? I found family dog-walking a great bonding experience for all of us.
> 
> Your pup's made me miss having dogs!


We never did our boxer's ears either. I do kinda of enjoy the look, but then again I REALLY don't want everyone assuming that she's some crazy aggressive dog- and I think the ears being cropped escalates the image. My dad and I do go on short walks together mostly to the woods, but not very often. He's not in the best of shape, lol, I don't know why he wants such high energy breeds, I usually just get stuck by myself. Dogs are really great to have if you have the time for them though, I watch a show called "Animal Miracles" every morning and the stuff your dog will do for you is just insane.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Your puppy is adorable! She reminds me of my pup! I LOVE her ears so cute!


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

O.M.G!!!! She is precious!!!!!

A tear literally came to my eyes reading this. I grew up with a dobe/rot mix I miss her so much. It also doesn't help that I would love to have a Doberman of my own so badly it hurts; but I don't really live in an apartment big enough for a Doberman. I am jealous; You are SO very lucky! Enjoy each others company.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks. She's growing on me quite a bit. She does little happy dances when I talk in a baby voice. Teaching her manners is taking time, as is training in general, she has SUCH a short attention span.
Some of the things she does creep me out a lot, like the way she licks my face. My dad says it's cause all my life I've had slobbery boxers and she's just completely different than boxers. I think that's the case.


----------



## AlmightyNelly (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm gettin one very soon can't wait I love dobies


----------

